# HS828 Accessory Head Light



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi All ,
I have a HS828 track , electric start - I want to put LED head lights on it , I have them and purchased a full wave rectifier , but when I went to get started only found one wire with single connector coiled up and taped with blue eTape and tucked behind a cover by the starter motor. 
I looked on-line for the factory accessory instructions , but couldnt find any wiring instructions. 
any help very much appreciated


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

That single wire is positive, chassis/engine block is your ground. 

Run a wire from this connection to the positive AC of the bridge rectifier, run a loop connector to the engine block and that would be your negative AC.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Where did you get the full wave rectifier? I don't see any flicker on my headlight whatsoever but, I'm told it flickers so quickly you don't notice. Part number to please.


----------



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks so much JnC !!

I did some more searching and found this Thread - http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html - 

One of my many hobbies is restoring/building vintage vacuum tube audio gear , so I am familiar with Mains AC , signal level AC and High / low Voltage DC.
I'm guessing that the Chassis/Engine Block is AC " Neutral " ?? 
either way , I think I'm good now , put on the Impeller Mod kit yesterday and putting on the Armour Skids today, still need a toggle switch for the Lights , will have that on Monday.

Tinter - I got the Full wave Rectifier from a Radio Shack - part#276-1185

I will post pix when done ,
Thank you All !!!


----------



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Here She is , All ready to go , Armour Skids, Impeller Mod, LED lights and a fresh oil change 

Thanks so much for all the help and information !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JnC said:


> That single wire is positive, chassis/engine block is your ground.
> 
> Run a wire from this connection to the positive AC of the bridge rectifier, run a loop connector to the engine block and that would be your negative AC.



You have the right idea but it might confuse some folks.

The single wire is the AC lead. You need two AC leads, that one and then one from ground to make the complete AC circuit. It's AC so there is no "positive". The positive terminal on the rectifier is for the DC positive

With the AC leads either can be connected to either AC terminal on the rectifier.









The one terminal that's angled differently is the DC +


----------



## BordnBill (Jan 18, 2016)

audiophreak said:


> Here She is , All ready to go , Armour Skids, Impeller Mod, LED lights and a fresh oil change
> 
> Thanks so much for all the help and information !!


 Not to hijack your thread, but did your blower have the holes already in the housing for your ArmorSkids?


----------

